# 531 and injury



## Sledge

Hello. I couldn't find anything in wendlers book about injury. I just tweaked my lower back doing deadlifts. I'm fairly certain it's not serious, but I definitely don't want to make it worse. My 531 program is on an excel document. If I continue the regular program with reduced deadlift loads, it will mess up the program unless I make a second document with lower maxes. Should I just do an entire deload week? I'm currently finishing up the second week of the cycle.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Letting that injury heal is more important than making sure u follow the program. Let it heal and then get back on the program. Lower back injuries are the worst so give it time to heal.


----------



## Milo

I would lay off them entirely for a couple weeks, but that's just me. Small things can turn into big things real quick. But there are times to push through injuries as well, you just have to know your body I guess.


----------



## thqmas

Just look at it as a "Tactical Withdrawal". I take a week or two off. What I mean is: I am going to the gym, and do what I can, working around the injury. It's better than nothing.

BTW, here's what Wendlers has to say about it:

"Here's the deal: there's a difference between being hurt and being injured. You sound like you're injured. Boo hoo. I'm injured too, but I wish I had your monthly menstrual-like injury problems: I have a shoulder that's so messed up it hurts to even think about jerking off, and as of yesterday, a gimp hamstring. So I'm limping around with a dead arm to boot; I feel like I've been playing football again.

Now it's easy for you and me to sit around and feel sorry for ourselves; it seems that this is very common amongst people of the world. But since I live and breathe training, I can't imagine sitting on my ass for months and just wait for it to get better. Nope. And I'm not going to resort to some pussy workouts, either. I may be injured, but I'm not hurt.

So what's a man to do? Grow a proper set of nuts and train what is trainable...."


----------



## Tren4Life

Sometimes a bad back pump will **** up my training. Keep training everything else and just bench a second day of the week.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Back pumps are the worst, they've completely derailed my workout at times.

I would chill out and just keep stretching that way your back doesn't get too tight on the time off.

And like everyone else mentioned just slaughter the other lifts


----------



## ToolSteel

Where is your back pain at specifically?


----------



## snake

Every boxer has a plan until he's hit; you just got hit. No one plans on getting injured but like Milo said, take off and return. It's what you do after the injury that is important to meeting those goal you had.


----------



## John Ziegler

snake said:


> No one plans on getting injured



I do, that's why for the past five years I don't bench more that 225 squat or dl over 315. Don't need to either, I can get everything I need from those weights.


----------



## nightster

Even a bull steps back before it charges!  Good luck!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Zeigler said:


> I do, that's why for the past five years I don't bench more that 225 squat or dl over 315. Don't need to either, I can get everything I need from those weights.



That's so untrue. Now if u were 250 lbs jacked and ripped then I'd believe u but you're not. Not being a dick either. Those weights will eventually stop giving u the results you're looking for. I promise u that.


----------



## ECKSRATED

And you're more likely gonna hurt yourself deadlifting 315 for 20 reps than u are going heavier for say 5 reps.


----------



## John Ziegler

snake said:


> No one plans on getting injured





Zeigler said:


> I do, that's why for the past five years I don't bench more that 225 squat or dl over 315. Don't need to either, I can get everything I need from those weights.





ECKSRATED said:


> That's so untrue. Now if u were 250 lbs jacked and ripped then I'd believe u but you're not. Not being a dick either. Those weights will eventually stop giving u the results you're looking for. I promise u that.



What's so untrue about it ? All I'm saying is that I set a limit on how much weight I lift for the past 5 years because I'm 45 years old & don't want to risk injury by lifting heavy. As far as me getting what I need out of those weights is my own choice. I'm happy with my build and am only trying to maintain it. I just do sets of 5 this and that. No competition or training for anything special.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Zeigler said:


> What's so untrue about it ? All I'm saying is that I set a limit on how much weight I lift for the past 5 years because I'm 45 years old & don't want to risk injury by lifting heavy. As far as me getting what I need out of those weights is my own choice. I'm happy with my build and am only trying to maintain it. I just do sets of 5 this and that. No competition or training for anything special.



Ok well then yes if u just want to maintain then it is true. 

Injury is something that comes with this hobby of ours. It sucks but it's part of the game. Gotta try to be as smart as we can while doing this shit.


----------



## Tren4Life

Zeigler said:


> What's so untrue about it ? All I'm saying is that I set a limit on how much weight I lift for the past 5 years because I'm 45 years old & don't want to risk injury by lifting heavy. As far as me getting what I need out of those weights is my own choice. I'm happy with my build and am only trying to maintain it. I just do sets of 5 this and that. No competition or training for anything special.





Sounds like a cop out to me.  

Oh yea and something Bundy would say.


----------



## John Ziegler

Tren4Life said:


> Sounds like a cop out to me.
> 
> Oh yea and something Bundy would say.



Been lifting weights since 88 and hope to continue lifting for another 10 or 20 years. How the hell is me regulating the amount of weight I lift a cop out ?

If you have an old pick up truck and drive it around with a ton of brick in the bed how long will it last before the bushings go bad ?

Do you think it might last longer with only a half a ton of brick in the bed ? 

Logicallly.........My bet is the truck toting around less weight will last longer.


----------



## ToolSteel

Going 400 miles with a half ton every time you drove would be harder on the bushings than a ton driven 50.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ToolSteel said:


> Going 400 miles with a half ton every time you drove would be harder on the bushings than a ton driven 50.



True but he wants to go the 400mi not the 50mi


----------



## snake

I get where you're coming from Z but you're not a powerlifter; that's not intended as a knock on you. It's a fact that the risk of injury goes up as the weight goes up. I think we agree on that.

I always like the statistic that you are more likely to be struck by lightning than to be bit by a shark. There's zero chance of being bit by a shark if you stay out of the water and that's what you're doing. You'll just never be suffer dude, that's all.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> I get where you're coming from Z but you're not a powerlifter; that's not intended as a knock on you. It's a fact that the risk of injury goes up as the weight goes up. I think we agree on that.
> 
> I always like the statistic that you are more likely to be struck by lightning than to be bit by a shark. There's zero chance of being bit by a shark if you stay out of the water and that's what you're doing. You'll just never be suffer dude, that's all.



I agree the risk of injury goes up as the weight goes up but it's not the most important contributing factor. Lifting injuries are on the rise but that's likely to be due to the increased popularity of lifting leading to more ppl doing it. As a whole, lifting injuries are lower than almost any other sport out there, especially endurance athletes like marathoners and long distance runners. 



> J Athl Train. 1999 Jul-Sep; 34(3): 232–238.
> PMCID: PMC1322916
> Injury Rates and Profiles of Elite Competitive Weightlifters
> 
> Gregg Calhoon, MS, ATC and Andrew C. Fry, PhD, CSCS
> Author information ► Copyright and License information ►
> This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
> Abstract
> 
> Objective:
> 
> To determine injury types, natures, anatomical locations, recommended amount of time missed, and injury rates during weightlifting training.
> 
> Design and Setting:
> 
> We collected and analyzed medical injury records of resident athletes and during numerous training camps to generate an injury profile.
> 
> Subjects:
> 
> Elite US male weightlifters who were injured during training at the United States Olympic Training Centers.
> 
> Measurements:
> 
> United States Olympic Training Center weightlifting injury reports from a 6-year period were analyzed. Data were expressed as percentages and were analyzed via x2 tests.
> 
> Results:
> 
> The back (primarily low back), knees, and shoulders accounted for the most significant number of injuries (64.8%). The types of injuries most prevalent in this study were strains and tendinitis (68.9%). Injuries of acute (59.6%) or chronic (30.4%) nature were significantly more common than recurrent injuries and complications. The recommended number of training days missed for most injuries was 1 day or fewer (90.5%). Injuries to the back primarily consisted of strains (74.6%). Most knee injuries were tendinitis (85.0%). The majority of shoulder injuries were classified as strains (54.6%). Rates of acute and recurring injuries were calculated to be 3.3 injuries/1000 hours of weightlifting exposure.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> The injuries typical of elite weightlifters are primarily overuse injuries, not traumatic injuries compromising joint integrity. These injury pattems and rates are similar to those reported for other sports and activities.



Another good read:

http://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/2014/07/08/injury-strength-sports/


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> Going 400 miles with a half ton every time you drove would be harder on the bushings than a ton driven 50.





Zeigler said:


> I just do sets of 5 this and that. No competition or training for anything special.



I understand that theory as well. That's why I haven't raised the amount of sets or reps to compensate. 

Would rather keep lifting these amounts of weight for a longer period of time verses more weight for a lesser amount of time.

Whether or not I am still able to lift this amount of weight years down the line remains to be seen. In any event I know that back in the 2010 I stopped pressing the envelope and started preparing for the long hall.


----------



## ToolSteel

You do what you want to do. IMO pushing weights that are no longer challenging is an easy way to let your form break down without even realizing it.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> You do what you want to do. IMO pushing weights that are no longer challenging is an easy way to let your form break down without even realizing it.



How old are you Tool ? If your under 27 than I've been lifting longer than you've been alive. Come talk to me about knowing limitation's when you've pushed them for 20 years, when you've done over 20 cycles & haven't been on AAS for 10 years. 

My form is exquisite & have been perfecting it since 1988.


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> How old are you Tool ? If your under 27 than I've been lifting longer than you've been alive. Come talk to me about knowing limitation's when you've pushed them for 20 years, when you've done over 20 cycles & haven't been on AAS for 10 years.
> 
> My form is exquisite & have been perfecting it since 1988.


I'm 27 exactly actually. Must suck to have all the training and all those cycles under your belt, and be worse off than I was as a natty. 

Get off your ****ing high horse. Experience is worthless when you have shit to show for it.


----------



## snake

Zeigler said:


> How old are you Tool ? If your under 27 than I've been lifting longer than you've been alive. Come talk to me about knowing limitation's when you've pushed them for 20 years, when you've done over 20 cycles & haven't been on AAS for 10 years.
> 
> My form is exquisite & have been perfecting it since 1988.



Alright, my turn. I have done that and longer than you have Z. Does that make me more of an expert then you are? You don't get it both ways. 

Sorry but I always hated the high and mighty BS just because someone has been doing something longer. I have taken advice from people half my age with 1/4 of the experience. You're done in this sport when you stop learning.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Alright, my turn. I have done that and longer than you have Z. Does that make me more of an expert then you are? You don't get it both ways.
> 
> Sorry but I always hated the high and mighty BS just because someone has been doing something longer. I have taken advice from people half my age with 1/4 of the experience. You're done in this sport when you stop learning.



*insert old as fukk joke here*  <3 Snake


----------



## Tren4Life

Zeigler said:


> Been lifting weights since 88 and hope to continue lifting for another 10 or 20 years. How the hell is me regulating the amount of weight I lift a cop out ?
> 
> If you have an old pick up truck and drive it around with a ton of brick in the bed how long will it last before the bushings go bad ?
> 
> Do you think it might last longer with only a half a ton of brick in the bed ?
> 
> Logicallly.........My bet is the truck toting around less weight will last longer.





Blah blah blah. So you'll be happy never REALLY knowing for sure if you can bench 350. 

I'm good with that if you are.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> I'm 27 exactly actually. Must suck to have all the training and all those cycles under your belt, and be worse off than I was as a natty.
> 
> Get off your ****ing high horse. Experience is worthless when you have shit to show for it.



Some day you will understand where I'm coming from. And as far as your remark about having nothing to show for it your wrong. I wake up cold off the cot no roids bigger than you. All my pictures are cold. All your pictures are straight out of the gym and fully pumped little roid boy all pumped, chest flat as a board with loose skin around your titts. If I were on cycle I'd be twice what you are right now. I have been where you are and done what you've done back when I was 27. I have no desire to compete or train for any sports once again I am happy with my body and am only maintaining what I got.



Tren4Life said:


> Blah blah blah. So you'll be happy never REALLY knowing for sure if you can bench 350.
> 
> I'm good with that if you are.



I've benched over 350 in the past, back in the days before cell phones and facebooks so I don't have proof so I won't try to say exactly what my max has been. At the same time I'm not worried about competing against you guys. You being on tren and tool being on cycle as well. I'm just an older weightlifter not on steroids trying to explain why I won't be lifting heavy weight's anymore.


----------



## ToolSteel

If by "bigger" you simply mean the number on the scale, sure you might have that. 
Beyond that, you're so full of shit. Chest flat as a board? At least LOOK at the pics before you attempt an attack. 
Your bitch tits don't count as having a bigger chest. 

The point is you have done absolutely NOTHING to deserve any respect. 10 years off gear is an excuse for turning into an overweight has been? The **** outta here.

All you do is regurgitate informations you've read and put forth half assed attempts at trying to win a game of semantics.


----------



## tunafisherman

I find it funny that the original guy (or I guess whoever made the workout for the OP) said being hurt matters, injured doesn't.  I think he may have those 2 mixed up.  My back hurts, but tearing the muscles in my back is an injury (or if you want the real problem, having an IED go off under your vehicle will injure your back.  When the injury heals, it just hurts).  Being hurt you can push through, being injured is when you need to allow your body to recover.

Based on his response to the OPs question/whatever, I wouldn't trust much of what this guy has to say.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> If by "bigger" you simply mean the number on the scale, sure you might have that.
> Beyond that, you're so full of shit. Chest flat as a board? At least LOOK at the pics before you attempt an attack.
> Your bitch tits don't count as having a bigger chest.
> 
> The point is you have done absolutely NOTHING to deserve any respect. 10 years off gear is an excuse for turning into an overweight has been? The **** outta here.
> 
> All you do is regurgitate informations you've read and put forth half assed attempts at trying to win a game of semantics.



Look back at your pics that I thanked already months ago. It must suck having a genetically tiny chest even in the climax of a cycle. I'm bigger than you off cycle ans cold off a cot haven't lifted in months. Thats what I have to show for it slenderman.


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> Look back at your pics that I thanked already months ago. It must suck having a genetically tiny chest even in the climax of a cycle. I'm bigger than you off cycle ans cold off a cot haven't lifted in months. Thats what I have to show for it slenderman.


I'm only a few weeks into my 2nd cycle... Hardly a "climax"
Now you're just flat out lying. Put up some pics in the morning then fukkboy. Put your money where your mouth is.

Saying I have a tiny chest is hilarious. You're ****ing blind.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

My dad can beat up your dad.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> I'm only a few weeks into my 2nd cycle... Hardly a "climax"
> Now you're just flat out lying. Put up some pics in the morning then fukkboy. Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Saying I have a tiny chest is hilarious. You're ****ing blind.



I was talking about the pics I've seen of you so I'm not lying I will go in the bathroom  and take some pics in a few I'm in the middle of a busy shift at work right now


----------



## John Ziegler

[/IMG]

Had to stuff the zztop beard in my mouth :32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Had to stuff the zztop beard in my mouth :32 (18):


Seriously? Is this your idea of a joke or are you really THAT ****ing delusional?
THIS is what you're happy with and trying to maintain? 
You could maintain that playing wow 60hrs a week and fast food twice a day. It's no wonder you gave up. 
For ****s sake. You just keep digging your hole deeper. 

Go back to tid where they're not annoyed with your existence yet.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> My dad can beat up your dad.



My pp can out thumb wrestle your pp.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Quarter turn to the right please... actually wait nevermind. Please don't


----------



## Beedeezy

This has been an enjoyable thread.


----------



## John Ziegler

Post up your pic now rather than just talk shit about mine. Oh ya first go to the gym and pump up the roids.This is me no roids have lifted once since the forth of july. All I'm saying dude is for a 27 year old guy on roids your small. If your that confident in your shit why didn't you post right up. Because your going to go pump up first. This was a cold size against cold size.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nothing sweeter than an arm pump bro


----------



## John Ziegler

Seriously if you were that sure of yourself and comfortable with yourself like I am you woulda gone to the nearest mirror and selfied up.But no dude your going to go to the gym tomarrow & get as pumped as possible and then post up.

Here's you fresh of a cycle age 27.. Your chest is horrible dude and no better than mine and im 10 years off of steroids 45 year old lifted once 3 weeks ago and only that time since july. 



ToolSteel said:


> 6 weeks post pct. Flat morning pic. Weight 231. Strength slowly climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Flat morning pic.....You got that right flat as a flapjack with loose skin around your saggy national geographic bitch titts.
> 
> So ya ToolSteel my rebuttal to you calling me out and saying it must suck to have nothing to show for it is it must suck to have a small chest at age 27 fresh off a cycle. Everything else looks good but that chest didn't budge lmao.
> 
> Tit for tat ToolSteel....you started this bullshit.


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> Post up your pic now rather than just talk shit about mine. Oh ya first go to the gym and pump up the roids.This is me no roids have lifted once since the forth of july. All I'm saying dude is for a 27 year old guy on roids your small. If your that confident in your shit why didn't you post right up. Because your going to go pump up first. This was a cold size against cold size.


You sound so pathetic and sad. I hadn't even posted a pic yet and you're making excuses. 
Pump up the roids? What a dolt. 4 weeks in on a long ester cycle... Oh yeah a lot going on there. ****ing idiot. 
I didn't post because you see, I actually lift. And I had to go to bed in order to get up in time (230) to make it to the gym, then get to my grown-up job. 
You said cold off the cot. So that's exactly what I did, because I'm not a ****ing loser. Water depleted, employ stomach. Oh but the 3 grams of gear I'm apparently on must have pumped me up getting out of bed. 
I'm 241 right here. Not small for a 27 yr old with only one small cycle under his belt. 

I laugh that you attempt to attack my build, it's so sad. It's funny too, because I think you ACTUALLY believe you're bigger than me. Delusions of grandeur on that magnitude are astonishing. 
Is my build impressive? Hell no. But to be called out by a 45 year old busboy? Wow. Go voodoo floss your neck.


----------



## ToolSteel

You know, it just occurred to me... You attack my age and build because it's the only thing you can go after.
But you know what? That's ok. I'll take one in my shriveled nutsack if it makes you feel better about yourself. 

Brb. Gotta go bench 225*infinity so I don't hurt myself.


----------



## thqmas

Is this like a thread where you just post your morning pics or something?






I have no ideas what this thread is about anymore


----------



## Verses

* takes another handful of popcorn.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> You sound so pathetic and sad. I hadn't even posted a pic yet and you're making excuses.
> Pump up the roids? What a dolt. 4 weeks in on a long ester cycle... Oh yeah a lot going on there. ****ing idiot.
> I didn't post because you see, I actually lift. And I had to go to bed in order to get up in time (230) to make it to the gym, then get to my grown-up job.
> You said cold off the cot. So that's exactly what I did, because I'm not a ****ing loser. Water depleted, employ stomach. Oh but the 3 grams of gear I'm apparently on must have pumped me up getting out of bed.
> I'm 241 right here. Not small for a 27 yr old with only one small cycle under his belt.
> 
> I laugh that you attempt to attack my build, it's so sad. It's funny too, because I think you ACTUALLY believe you're bigger than me. Delusions of grandeur on that magnitude are astonishing.
> Is my build impressive? Hell no. But to be called out by a 45 year old busboy? Wow. Go voodoo floss your neck.



Read the thread back. You called me out and everybody that can read knows it. Like I said before my rebuttal to you calling me out and saying it must suck this and that is it must suck to have a chest that won't keep up with the rest of your body. 






[/IMG]

One small cycle is no excuse. The rest of your body grew but your chest didn't and like you pointed out to me it must suck. 

Have a nice day at work like I did last night I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Verses

Got milk....?


----------



## ToolSteel

Lmao if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black!

Hey dipshit. You started the battle when you tried pulling your high and mighty 20 cycle bullshit once again. 

Keep attacking me. It's amusing.


----------



## ToolSteel

Yeah... I have no chest... 



ToolSteel said:


> Sideshota from my Monday bench session


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> Lmao if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black!
> 
> Hey dipshit. You started the battle when you tried pulling your high and mighty 20 cycle bullshit once again.
> 
> Keep attacking me. It's amusing.



In post 23 I said when you've pushed your limits for over 20 years meaning I've pushed my body through a lot of punishment already. Lifting and pushing limits as long as youve been alive. Then come talk to me about knowing limitations. Then in post 24 you called me out saying all thaose years of lifting are for nothing because I have nothing to show for it. Those are fighting words ToolSteel saying all that is for shit. All I said to you was I got a lot of miles on my chassis. Was hopping for a little respect from you at that point, the old man speaking to the younger man. instead you shit in my face.


----------



## thqmas

So.... Sledge, how's that injury of yours?


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> In post 23 I said when you've pushed your limits for over 20 years meaning I've pushed my body through a lot of punishment already. Lifting and pushing limits as long as youve been alive. Then come talk to me about knowing limitations. Then in post 24 you called me out saying all thaose years of lifting are for nothing because I have nothing to show for it. Those are fighting words ToolSteel saying all that is for shit. All I said to you was I got a lot of miles on my chassis. Was hopping for a little respect from you at that point, the old man speaking to the younger man. instead you shit in my face.



See, this is exactly what you do every time you start shit. When you hit a dead end, you try playing the victim. 
Grow the **** up. 

Several times you've said you're bigger than me "cold off the cot"

Umm... What? Try again when you get your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## John Ziegler

I'm not playing the victim I'm telling you what started the spit spat. And why are you now posting up old pics from you all juiced up during your last cycle side view in the gymnasium bathroom. That's not cold against cold that's you on your best day on a side view. Look at your chest in those cold photos. That's what you look like off juice and just walking around natural.That's what you have to show for it. Like I said before you called me out saying it must suck to have nothing to show for it. I'm saying it must suck having that David Banner chest on that incedible hulk body.

Good day sir.


----------



## Verses

This is too funny. 

Old boy has to have the last word.... Lol. 

And little boy hasn't learnt to respect his elders. 

"Ding ding"

Please continue.


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> I'm not playing the victim I'm telling you what started the spit spat. And why are you now posting up old pics from you all juiced up during your last cycle side view in the gymnasium bathroom. That's not cold against cold that's you on your best day on a side view. Look at your chest in those cold photos. That's what you look like off juice and just walking around natural.That's what you have to show for it. Like I said before you called me out saying it must suck to have nothing to show for it. I'm saying it must suck having that David Banner chest on that incedible hulk body.
> 
> Good day sir.


lmao ok ok. You STILL think you have me beat cold vs cold? Oh now it's the gear's fault. But earlier you said you were bigger than me, in my current state, which is clearly untrue. 
One small cycle isn't an acceptable excuse for me, but ten years off is an excuse for letting yourself go?
You can't keep changing the rules to suit your view ziggy. 

The whole point here is you're nothing but a mouth. I've been biting my tongue for months and I've simply had enough of your shit. 



Verses said:


> This is too funny.
> 
> Old boy has to have the last word.... Lol.
> 
> And little boy hasn't learnt to respect his elders.
> 
> "Ding ding"
> 
> Please continue.



You obviously haven't been around much. The only way z is an elder here is strictly the year he was born. 
I have loads of respect for the elders THAT DESERVE IT. Pillar, snake, jol, dys, doc, cobra, mickems, ecks, Ron, etc. I could keep going. 

Don't let your mouth write a check your ass can't cash.


----------



## HydroEJP88

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My pp can out thumb wrestle your pp.



Challenge accepted


----------



## HydroEJP88

Also this


----------



## DieYoungStrong

You 2 have completely hijacked the OP's thread with this bullshit. 

Take it to the flame and get out of this thread unless you have advice for the OP and his injury.


----------



## John Ziegler

ToolSteel said:


> lmao ok ok. You STILL think you have me beat cold vs cold? Oh now it's the gear's fault. But earlier you said you were bigger than me, in my current state, which is clearly untrue.
> One small cycle isn't an acceptable excuse for me, but ten years off is an excuse for letting yourself go?
> You can't keep changing the rules to suit your view ziggy.
> 
> The whole point here is you're nothing but a mouth. I've been biting my tongue for months and I've simply had enough of your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't been around much. The only way z is an elder here is strictly the year he was born.
> I have loads of respect for the elders THAT DESERVE IT. Pillar, snake, jol, dys, doc, cobra, mickems, ecks, Ron, etc. I could keep going.
> 
> Don't let your mouth write a check your ass can't cash.



Don't think you can discredit all my years of lifting without retaliation. You act like this is funny to you but your not fooling me. I know I hit you where it hurts.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I vote to delete all the bs posts and get back on topic


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler said:


> Don't think you can discredit all my years of lifting without retaliation. You act like this is funny to you but your not fooling me. I know I hit you where it hurts.





DieYoungStrong said:


> You 2 have completely hijacked the OP's thread with this bullshit.
> 
> Take it to the flame and get out of this thread unless you have advice for the OP and his injury.





You're right. My apologies OP.


----------



## LeanHerm

Bullshit posts are a dime of a dozen here at ugbb.  



Hope you caught my sarcasmn


----------



## Sledge

So I've decided to take this week off, and start again next week with a deload. My lower back no longer hurts, but is very tight. I've been trying to stretch whenever I get a chance. Also iced the first couple of days. I think it was just a minor tweak. I'm looking forward to a life time of slow but continuous progress, so I'm not going to rush it.


----------



## Tren4Life

Sledge said:


> So I've decided to take this week off, and start again next week with a deload. My lower back no longer hurts, but is very tight. I've been trying to stretch whenever I get a chance. Also iced the first couple of days. I think it was just a minor tweak. I'm looking forward to a life time of slow but continuous progress, so I'm not going to rush it.



You should hit up Pillar for a program to fix your weak points.  You will always have lower back issues till you bring them up.


----------



## Sledge

I may. For now on going to do more good mornings and hypers.


----------



## ToolSteel

Mash that sucker into submission. Tennis/lacrosse balls. It hurts but feels so good.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I use a softball lol


----------



## John Ziegler

Hey Sledge, sorry about all the shinanagans and making you sift though rubbish. Good to hear your back no longer hurts. One week off is a good idea and the week after that going at 50% couldn't hurt.


----------

